# AUX input on Ford Fusion



## stormtrooper (Dec 10, 2005)

Is there an easy way to hardwire an aux input ,for an IPOD ,into a 07 fusion.A co-worker just bought one and the radio shows an aux input in the menu, she is kinda broke and doesn't have $80.00 to spend on the adapters found online...so I thought I would give a hand and help out. Is there a way to buy a mini to rca , and wire it into the harness ?? Any input would be appreciated


----------



## bojo (Dec 14, 2006)

id say if it has aux. (i could be wrong)

but it would have a 3.5mm jack, or RCA inputs somewhere?

3.5mm jack, just buy a cable and plug headphones into on end and other into the unit (it could be on the back of the unit?).

RCA inputs, you can buy cheap cables or adaptors, at a hardware. 3.5mm to RCA, real cheap, i use heaps at home .

Thats of course if it means what i think by AUX, eg any mp3 player or cd player should work.

If its ipod specific AUX then you mite be bent over with your pants around your ankles


----------



## stormtrooper (Dec 10, 2005)

ther is no actual input plug on the radio , I was seeking info on how to wire into the harness or a similar method


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

If the radio shows an aux input in the menu then it must have one. Did you pull out the stereo and look for an input on the back?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Probably via a harness plug on the back. Unfortunately the iPod adaptor sends a logic signal to the radio to unmute the input FET's too. We went thru hell trying to get the Honda stock system to do it and failed miserably.

Chad


----------



## stormtrooper (Dec 10, 2005)

Back of radio

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f...12/06fusion.jpg 

there was an option for a plug inside the armrest ,but the car did not come with it...I guess Ill tell her just to modulate


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I know this is way old but I'm new here and was looking around for Ford Fusion/Mercury Milan info. This link may help you.

http://www.fordfusionclub.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=2e5f9d6d3c76642eb7b462f0cfb33e34&topic=109473.0


----------

